# تطبيقات طريقة العناصر المحددة في تشكيل الألواح FEM in Sheet Forming



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
تطبيقات طريقة العناصر المحددة في تشكيل الألواح المعدنية
Finite Element Method In Sheet Forming​ 

هذا بحث قيم شمل عدة أفرع من العلوم والتطبيقات الهندسية
وقد اعجبني واحببت طرحه ومشاركتكم فيه.
......​ 
إن تقليل زمن الإستجابات والتكاليف وزيادة الكفاءة والجودة في الإنتاج 
هي من الأمور المفروضة لمواجهة التحديات التصنيعية.​ 
لقد إنتشر إستخدام ألواح الألومنيوم وأصبحت مفضلة مقارنة بألواح الصلب ودخلت في عدة مجالات 
وخاصة في تحسين تصاميم الديناميكية الهوائية 
حيث أدت إلى زيادة كفاءة المحرك وتحسين إقتصاديات الوقود.​ 
تم تصنيع العديد من منتجات الألواح لقطاع السيارات والتي شملت الأبواب ، 
الرفارف ، قضبان واجهات الصدامات ، هيكل المقاعد ،ودعامات السقف.​ 
تم إجراء هذا البحث بإستخدام تحليل طريقة 
العناصر المحددة Finite Element Method للسلوكيات (Elastic Plastic) ​ 
لعملية تشكيل لوح معدني​ 
وبإستخدام برنامج LUSAS للحصول على فهم دقيق للعملية ، 
وبإستخدام عنصر شبكي متماثل المحور Axi-Symmetric Element Mesh 
وعنصر إجهاد سطحي Plain Strain Element
وذلك لنمذجة ودراسة عملية تشكيل اللوح المعدني.​ 
وقد تم محاكاة سلوكيات اللدونة - الليونة (Eastic-Plastic) اللاخطية Non Linear ، 
للوح الومنيوم ، ومراقبة العملية.​ 
البحث متقدم ويحتاج لفهم طريقة العناصر المحددة..​ 
اترككم مع المرفق .
والله الموفق.​


----------



## فتوح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا سيدي الدكتور على هذا البحث القيم جدا وقد تم تحميله بفضل الله واستعراضه بسرعة وسيدرس بعناية 
أحسنت سيدي احسن الله إليك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته​أشكر على هذا الملف ، كما أشكرك على العديد من الموضوعات التي تقدمها بالأقسام المختلفة بالمنتدى . فأنني أعتبرك كنز وقيمة علمية كبيرة​نسال الله عز وجل أن تكون هذه الأعمال في موازين حسناتك ، وبارك الله فيك​مع تحياتي واحترامي ،،​د.أحمد زكي​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

فتوح قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا سيدي الدكتور على هذا البحث القيم جدا وقد تم تحميله بفضل الله واستعراضه بسرعة وسيدرس بعناية
> أحسنت سيدي احسن الله إليك


 
الأخ المهندس العزيز فتوح ..

أشكر لك المبادرة بتثبيت الموضوع .. 

وهذا رابط عن طريقة العناصر المحددة 

وهو ملف ممتاز لمن أراد الإستزادة من المعرفة .


شرح كامل لـ fem مع التطبيقات على برنامح ansys

وفقك الله وأجزل لك المثوبة .​


----------



## فتوح (27 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس العزيز فتوح ..
> 
> أشكر لك المبادرة بتثبيت الموضوع ..
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخي الدكتور على ما تفضلت به من رابط لموضوع الأخ نايف على
والدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وموضوع شيق جــــــــــــدآ


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> الأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل​
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الدكتور أحمد حلمي 
شكرا لك كلماتك الكريمة .. وبارك فيك .. 
وجعلنا الله وإياك ممن يعملون لنشر العلم ..
راجين ثواب المولى جل في علاه .. أسعدني مرورك وتقريظك .. 
وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> بارك الله فيك وموضوع شيق جــــــــــــدآ


 

بارك الله فيك مهندس أحمد رأفت..
واين أنت .. لم ارى لك مشاركات منذ فترة.
عسى المانع خير.​


----------



## Yaser Alewe (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز الدكتور محمد باشراحيل:
باستخدام برنامج Abaqus CAE تستطيع عمل هذه المحاكاة بأقل من نصف ساعة
ويمكنك أيضا مراقبة النابضية المرنة Springback .
ويعتبر هذا البرنامج الأقوى على الإطلاق لما يحتويه من نماذج للمواد وشروط حدية لكل أنواع المحاكاة وهذه روابط التحميل للبرنامج مع شرح كامل بالإنكليزية أكثر من 10000 صفحة:
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466294...9.1.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466260...9.1.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466282...9.1.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466292...9.1.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466298...9.1.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466288...9.1.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466257...9.1.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466252...9.1.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466277...9.1.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466291...9.1.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466287...9.1.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466252...9.1.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466288...9.1.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466257...9.1.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466289...9.1.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466434...9.1.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466449...9.1.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466459...9.1.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466449...9.1.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466421...9.1.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466407...9.1.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466389...9.1.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466431...9.1.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466443...9.1.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466413...9.1.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466389...9.1.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466462...9.1.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466404...9.1.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466391...9.1.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466456...9.1.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466548...9.1.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466545...9.1.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466550...9.1.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466545...9.1.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466534...9.1.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466549...9.1.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466494...9.1.part37.rar


----------



## خالد1390 (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا د.محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2010)

yaser alewe قال:


> الأخ العزيز الدكتور محمد باشراحيل:
> باستخدام برنامج abaqus cae تستطيع عمل هذه المحاكاة بأقل من نصف ساعة
> ويمكنك أيضا مراقبة النابضية المرنة springback .
> ويعتبر هذا البرنامج الأقوى على الإطلاق لما يحتويه من نماذج للمواد وشروط حدية لكل أنواع المحاكاة وهذه روابط التحميل للبرنامج مع شرح كامل بالإنكليزية أكثر من 10000 صفحة:
> ...


 

الأخ العزيز مهندس ياسر علوي 
جزاك الله خيرا على الإضافة الغزيرة والقيمة 
جعلها الله في موازين عملك ..
إلا ان الرابط لايعمل ​*Error*

You want to download the following file: http://rapidshare.com/files/244662949/S.Abaqus.v6.9.1.part01.rar | 100000 KB
Unfortunately right now our servers are overloaded and we have no more download slots left for non-members. Of course you can also try again later..


وفقك الله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2010)

خالد1390 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا د.محمد


 
الأخ المهندس خالد1390
بارك الله فيك.. ووفقك.​


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررا لك د محمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور محمد ,,,,,,,
بحث مختصر ومفيد جدا


----------



## frindly heart (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزالك الله الف خير


----------



## waleed eweeda (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

